# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Curso:Manejo Tecnificado de Cultivo de Café Convencional/Orgánico en Selva Central (29/04/09)

## Bruno Cillóniz

**  *OBJETIVO* Capacitar a los prestatarios de AGROBANCO, Provincia de Chanchamayo, en la aplicación de nuevas tecnologías para elevar la producción y productividad del cultivo de Café, lo que permitirá mejorar la rentabilidad del productor cafetalero.  *ORGANIZA* INIA  Estación Experimental Agraria PICHANAKI  AGROBANCO.  *METODOLOGÍA* Exposiciones con ayuda audiovisual.  Participación, Comentarios y Preguntas. Prácticas en el campo dividido en cinco estaciones en el Fundo La Esperanza   *PARTICIPANTES* Beneficiarios del Programa Crediticio de la Cadena Productiva de Cítricos.  *LUGAR* Auditorio de la EEA Pichanaki (Teoría). Fundo La Esperanza del Señor Manuel Vila (Pichanaki)  *FECHA* Miércoles 29 de Abril del 2009.  *PROGRAMA*Temas similares: Cafe organico o cafe convencional Fertilización en el cultivo de frijol Caupi mediante riego tecnificado 10 mo Curso Manejo Integrado de Cultivos en la irrigación Chavimochic !!! MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE PIÑA x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! "manejo integrado del cultivo de cebolla

----------

